# Sleep?



## corruptphantasm (Jul 27, 2011)

how long do the babys normally sleep? i got zeus yesterday and at like 6p.m. he went in his hide and he hasnt come out since.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 27, 2011)

Idk my tegu did the same. He didn't come out for a whole day. I thought he was hiber but today he came out.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 27, 2011)

He's just getting used to things.. It's rough taking that big move. Give him
A couple weeks you'll see him
More and more. Good luck with zeus


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 27, 2011)

ya he came out a lil while ago and now its a game of every time i move in the room he runs back in and then hel slowly peek out at me and now hes sitting there with his head out watching me play xbox


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 27, 2011)

They are pretty goofy creatures. Sit there for as long as possible daily so he gets used to seeing you. I found the t shirt trick worked too for me


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 27, 2011)

My gold has been home.for almost 2 weeks. He still spends most of his time hiding. Yesterday was his best so far. Spent hours out. He even let us know that he wanted out if his tank. He got his way too.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 27, 2011)

o wow! I think i lucked out =) lil spartacus has been out and about for two days now and doesn't move much when he sees me. I think he's living up to his name =P


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 27, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> o wow! I think i lucked out =) lil spartacus has been out and about for two days now and doesn't move much when he sees me. I think he's living up to his name =P



lucky well zeus is starting to warm up he dosnt run and hide when i walk in the room anymore but he still a little ify when i move much but i can tell hes warming up to me


----------



## Neeko (Jul 27, 2011)

My guys basked from day one. They only move when I touch more then just the tip of their tail.


----------



## M4A2E4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Taco has odd sleep patterns. When I first got him, he usually pulled a good 12pm-10pm shift (rather like myself), which worked out perfectly. Before going into hibernation he would usually only be awake for a few hours each day (and often those hours would be during my classes, so I wouldn't see him much). Then out of hibernation, he went back to a 12-8 or something. In these past few months (during his puberty) he wakes up around 11 and never stays up past 6-7. Today, for some strange reason, he was up until 10:30. I can't figure out why.

Those odd sleeping irregularities aside, I am very, very happy that he isn't a nocturnal lizard. I had a red-eye crocodile skink. Talk about an underwhelming experience....


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine usually is alseep by 6 or 7 and is up and basking when I get home at 8 in the morning and takes naps all throughout the day, she was fine with me the first 3 days, started the t shirt trick and started sleeping on the floor a foot or two from her tank and I have been seeing amazing results


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 27, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Mine usually is alseep by 6 or 7 and is up and basking when I get home at 8 in the morning and takes naps all throughout the day, she was fine with me the first 3 days, started the t shirt trick and started sleeping on the floor a foot or two from her tank and I have been seeing amazing results



ya its been ONE Day and hes really grown to me my cage is in my room and im sitting in front of it all day either on my computer watching tv or playing xbox my tv's on top of his cage and i sit rate in front of him today he showed no sign of fear when i move as long as i leave the cage closed so i guess he understands hes safe in there and when i open he sort of runs but stops and looks at me while i just sit there just to try it lol


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a question about my tegus sleep pattern, is it okay for him to go to bed at 3 PM and then wake up and 6 or 7 AM, or should i be worried he is going to bed so early. He has been doing this for 4 days straight so it isnt just a random one day thing.


----------

